# What am I?



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

This guy looks like he can't decide if he's a fly or a mosquito (too big for a mosquito)


----------



## er111a (Aug 26, 2010)

neat I say its a fly


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Aug 26, 2010)

Not sure on that one Ian.  Looks like a cross between a horse-fly and a robber fly?  Definitely a biting fly of some sort.  Not a mosquito.

Thats a really nice profile shot.


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Not sure on that one Ian.  Looks like a cross between a horse-fly and a robber fly?  Definitely a biting fly of some sort.  Not a mosquito.
> 
> Thats a really nice profile shot.



Thanks!  He's much smaller than a house fly but several times the size of a mosquito.


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 26, 2010)

Mosquitos are bigger here in florida lol. 
Looks like a robber but im not sure.
Nice shot too!


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a _flysquito_. Only found in Arizona, it is a hybrid fly/mosquito...


----------



## icassell (Aug 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> That is a _flysquito_. Only found in Arizona, it is a hybrid fly/mosquito...



I think their favorite food is the Jackelope.

http://www.techdigest.tv/assets_c/2009/04/jackalope-thumb-287x388-87512.jpg


----------



## NateS (Aug 27, 2010)

This doesn't look like anything weird to me.  Just looks like a species of Dolichopodidaie (long-legged) fly.  Here's one that is very similar in stance and appearance...only main difference being the hair and possibly eye color.
Long-legged Fly - Calyxochaetus - BugGuide.Net


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice shot. I think there was a giant insect party and a fly and mosquito had a little too much to drink and...


----------



## icassell (Aug 27, 2010)

Mustlovedragons said:


> Nice shot. I think there was a giant insect party and a fly and mosquito had a little too much to drink and...



:lmao:

Well, looks like I have a positive ID ... a Bee Fly

Here's the link from the good folks at bugguide.net

Bombyliidae? Possibly Geron sp?? - Geron - BugGuide.Net


----------



## Stormchase (Aug 27, 2010)

And there you go. We were all wrong lol. I knew I have seen one like that before just couldnt remember.


----------

